# Navigation Question



## Chiefklu (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a 2015 Nissan Murano Platinum. Is the radio designed to mute automatically when the navigation system announces instructions ?


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi Chiefklu,

I don't have the navigation package so I'm not sure if it works that way - try it out. I know my audio is muted whenever I get a call over Bluetooth, so maybe the same thing happens when instructions from the navigation are coming in.


----------



## 2Bad4u (Apr 19, 2016)

Chiefklu said:


> I have a 2015 Nissan Murano Platinum. Is the radio designed to mute automatically when the navigation system announces instructions ?


You can adjust about every sound possible (audio, guidance, ring tone, incoming/outgoing calls, button beeps, guidance voice). It explained in detail in the Navigation User's Guide beginning on page 2-19 and 2-20 of the 2016 user's guide. I assume that it will be same pages as your 2015 because the cars are almost identical.


----------



## Bogie (Feb 4, 2016)

When the Nav system speaks it mutes the radio if it is playing. You can adjust the volume of the Nav system or other attached devices such as your phone with the radio volume knob but ONLY while the Nav or other device is in use. Sort of like having 2 different volumes settings, one for music entertainment and one for Nav and attached devices such as phone, etc.


----------

